# kitchen drain slab leak



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a messy one going. 2' CI with at the min. a san tee on its back that is gone. Having to break out under a stairwell about 18" deep, cramped to say the least. I have to get to this fitting to at least see the pipe condition. It may take a re-route to a lift station or new sewer tap about 30' to alley. But I will have to cap this line regardless. You now what crap the soil is like due to the leak. I am thinking about getting a septic truck to try and evac the muck around it , instead of the bucket brigade. I have a window near buy for the hose. What do you think?


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

this sounds nuts but could you get someone to put a liner in it ??several years ago I saw a guy reline a 5 or 6 ft sink arm 2" from behind kitchen sink to the stack that was rotted out behind dishwasher, I lost 20 bucks on a bet saying it couldnt be done .He jetted line clean used camera and Ill be damned if he didnt line it, and it worked


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> this sounds nuts but could you get someone to put a liner in it ??several years ago I saw a guy reline a 5 or 6 ft sink arm 2" from behind kitchen sink to the stack that was rotted out behind dishwasher, I lost 20 bucks on a bet saying it couldnt be done .He jetted line clean used camera and Ill be damned if he didnt line it, and it worked


It would be a possibility. I have to at least remove the san tee, the side and flow line are gone. I can see sludge and mud coming in the side as soon as I vac it out. The only co. that does lining around here, I dont trust.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Good thing they put in cast iron and not pvc eh?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What do you guys think about my vac truck idea? Working around the muck is going to be the worst part.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> What do you guys think about my vac truck idea? Working around the muck is going to be the worst part.


 If you think it needs a vac truck then I do too:thumbsup: You've seen the mofo.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If you think it needs a vac truck then I do too:thumbsup: You've seen the mofo.


I can get the truck there for $75.00


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

For $75 have it come and suck up the sludge! good deal.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

$75 is a good deal, thats a small price to pay if it makes life easier, good luck with the repair..


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Have you broken the floor up yet? We have alot of clay (soil) around these parts and my experience has been the really nasty black sludge doesn't usually migrate any further than 6 - 12 inches from the pipe itself. So saying that, the pump truck wouldn't do any good until you dug out the overburden here. Now a hydro excavator is another story, but way too expensive for this project. A more sandy soil than we have here could dramatically change the intelligence of the above statement though.
I personally would just dig in and get 'er done. Pickup a bag of lime and sprinkle it over the sludge, work it in with your sharpshooter a little it will dry it up considerably.
Let us know how you did and take pictures.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

for $75 bucks ,,,, GET THE TRUCK !!!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Have you broken the floor up yet? We have alot of clay (soil) around these parts and my experience has been the really nasty black sludge doesn't usually migrate any further than 6 - 12 inches from the pipe itself. So saying that, the pump truck wouldn't do any good until you dug out the overburden here. Now a hydro excavator is another story, but way too expensive for this project. A more sandy soil than we have here could dramatically change the intelligence of the above statement though.
> I personally would just dig in and get 'er done. Pickup a bag of lime and sprinkle it over the sludge, work it in with your sharpshooter a little it will dry it up considerably.
> Let us know how you did and take pictures.


The hydro excavator was what I was going to turn the SST into without the hydro. The line has been leaking a long time. The leak was actually showing up through the slab 4' away. The SST may not be able to pull the muck like the hydro. It will prolly just be elmanuell.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

So much for using this CI drain, I pronounced it dead @ 01100 today. Going to have to have a re-route with a new sewer tap, just for the kitchen.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Cal said:


> for $75 bucks ,,,, GET THE TRUCK !!!!


Dam strait get the truck. Pay him and bill the home owner $275 for the truck. :thumbsup: Wow $75 bucks is cheap


----------

